# My Pledge...I will not Post at Work



## Makalakumu (Sep 9, 2005)

Yup, the time has come.  I've been a bad boy.  It's time to stop posting at work.  Yeah, its going to mean leaving some challenges unanswered and its going to mean less overall contribution, but its gotta stop.  I'll see you around...on my own time.

Anyone else want to join me in this pledge?


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 9, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Yup, the time has come. I've been a bad boy. It's time to stop posting at work. Yeah, its going to mean leaving some challenges unanswered and its going to mean less overall contribution, but its gotta stop. I'll see you around...on my own time.
> 
> Anyone else want to join me in this pledge?


 Nah, can't quit cold-turkey like that.  I do plan on reducing my forum times though.


----------



## Gemini (Sep 9, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Yeah, its going to mean leaving some challenges unanswered


LOL. Yea, right. I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 9, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> It's time to stop posting at work. Anyone else want to join me in this pledge?


Thats when I am mostly on...


----------



## Sam (Sep 9, 2005)

techno, what IS your avatar?


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 9, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> techno, what IS your avatar?


 The clue is under his name 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absinthe


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 9, 2005)

I work at computer most of teh day with lots of dead time.  If I wasn't on the forums I would go insane from the boredom.


----------



## Xequat (Sep 9, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Yup, the time has come. I've been a bad boy. It's time to stop posting at work. Yeah, its going to mean leaving some challenges unanswered and its going to mean less overall contribution, but its gotta stop. I'll see you around...on my own time.
> 
> Anyone else want to join me in this pledge?


OK, I'm with ya, man.  Besides, I think we tend to disagree anyway, so this should make both of our lives easier, hehe.  I've been trying to stop posting at work for a while, so this oughta help...well, back to work!


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 9, 2005)

If you had said you weren't going to access MT at all from work, I'd be impressed.  I go days on end without a single post, but I lurk all the time...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2005)

I can no longer read or post at work (where your tax dollars now pay for my computer), so I just end up dropping out of some fast-moving threads. If I get home and am three pages behind...never mind!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'll join you on that one...'course, I drive a truck for a living and posting to the forum at 70 mph in an 80,000 lb rig was never a good idea anyway. :ultracool


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 9, 2005)

I refuse to take your pledge.


Why would I waste my own valuable time surfing the inernet when I could be practicing for my green belt! No, work is the only time I will be here.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 9, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Yup, the time has come. I've been a bad boy. It's time to stop posting at work. Yeah, its going to mean leaving some challenges unanswered and its going to mean less overall contribution, but its gotta stop. I'll see you around...on my own time.
> 
> Anyone else want to join me in this pledge?


Hehehe...like a heroine addict pledging to quit cold turkey on his/her own. You definitely need a support group, or you can just lock yourself in your closet until the shakes go away...

...or you could try the patch. I called my congressman and demanded that he do something about the millions (thousands...whatever) of people hooked on MT. A habit so hard to bread that it is reminicsent of the habit of a first year Everquest/Evercrack player. I demanded that thousands (millions...whatever) of dollars be ear-marked for research into the MT-derm CQ patch. 

He hasn't responded yet. He never calls me back anymore... 




:lol:


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 9, 2005)

You'd have to pry Martial Talk out of my cold dead hands.  I chose this job because it affords me the opportunity to Martial Talk when I want.  Upnorth, be strong, remember the argument.  Your voice needs to be heard.  The viewers at home yearn for your input and contribution.  Trying to be responsible to whomever signs your paycheque?  Looking to increase your productivity?  What a horrifying proposition.  

In fact, you have it backwards.  The more time you spend here thinking critically, the more exercise your brain gets, which translates directly into added value for your employer. 

I know you're hearing me, Upnorth.  I can feel your skepticism filling the air like a thick haze.  Stretch out with your feelings.  That's it.  Yesss.  Join me.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 9, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> ...I can feel your skepticism filling the air like a thick haze. Stretch out with your feelings. That's it. Yesss. Join me.


[Vader_voice] I am your father... [/Vader_voice]


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 9, 2005)

Edit your hosts file on your work computer as a safety measure?

 c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts.

 add this at the bottom:

 127.0.0.1 martialtalk.com

 should keep you out


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 9, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Yup, the time has come.  I've been a bad boy.  It's time to stop posting at work.  Yeah, its going to mean leaving some challenges unanswered and its going to mean less overall contribution, but its gotta stop.  I'll see you around...on my own time.
> 
> Anyone else want to join me in this pledge?



that's a pretty hefty pledge there.  don't tell us you got caught by the man.  if so that sucks.  if you're trying to quit just out of self-preservation, good for you...and good for me too.  there's alot of times when things are slow, i too find myself lurking through MT when i should be doing something more productive...then i'll see some rediculous leftist post you've made and the rest of my workday goes to ****.  i think MY boss would appreciate if you quit as well.

on a more serious note...i kinda know where you're coming from though.  too often it's so easy to get caught up in forum conversation that it slowly tends to monopolize your free time (or work time).  gotta have priorities though.

don't be a stranger in the study though.  who else do me and Tom have to team up on?  it's not fun beating on Michael all the time, gotta switch things up a little every now and then.

later cheese head.

 :asian:


----------



## Tgace (Sep 9, 2005)

This place is dead when Im at work and I dont have a computer in my car so its never been a problem. I do check up on threads when I stop by my house for my lunch break.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay, I got on the wagon about half the day today. The morning, I was wasted off MT and now I'm off the wagon at a more appropriate time. I tried lurking on some threads, but that was a horror. Sapper6 started typing some stuff and boiled my blood.  I don't know how long I'll last, but here it goes...

Theban, if you get any of those patches, send them my way. 

Flatlander - "the power of Christ compells you!  Get out of this body!"


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 9, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Okay, I got on the wagon about half the day today. The morning, I was wasted off MT and now I'm off the wagon at a more appropriate time. I tried lurking on some threads, but that was a horror. *Sapper6 started typing some stuff and boiled my blood.*  I don't know how long I'll last, but here it goes...
> 
> Theban, if you get any of those patches, send them my way.
> 
> Flatlander - "the power of Christ compells you!  Get out of this body!"



glad to know the feeling is mutual  

stress is a powerful thing.  don't let it get to you :asian:


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 9, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Theban, if you get any of those patches, send them my way.
> 
> Flatlander - "the power of Christ compells you! Get out of this body!"


:lol:


----------



## Tgace (Sep 9, 2005)

Take that frustration and channel it into training. You can write Tgace on one side of your heavy bag and Sapper on the other.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 9, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Take that frustration and channel it into training. You can write Tgace on one side of your heavy bag and Sapper on the other.


Oh yipee, I get to scribble some more on the picture of President Bush that is wrapped around my heavy bag!!!!

:supcool:


----------



## Tgace (Sep 9, 2005)

:rofl:

If we could avoid religion, politics and everything else except hunting and martial arts we'd get along fine.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 9, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> If we could avoid religion, politics and everything else except hunting and martial arts we'd get along fine.


Well, if you're ever in Wisconsin and feel the need to take down a bambi and fight over the kill, I'm ready...

:samurai:


----------



## Tgace (Sep 9, 2005)

Now that you reminded me, I have to get my hunting license monday before all the doe permits are gone.

As to the kill, thats easy. You take the left half and Ill take the right.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 9, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> If we could avoid religion, politics and everything else except hunting and martial arts we'd get along fine.



"People and nations are forged in the fires of adversity." John Adams


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2005)

Theban_Legion said:
			
		

> a heroine addict


  Like, someone who likes Wonder Woman a whole lot? 

  (Sorry...couldn't resist.)


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 28, 2005)

Boy, I fell off the wagon in a big way.  I think I may need a 12 step program to help me deal with my MT addiction.

Rule Number One

Accept the things I cannot change...even if they still refuse to agree with me.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 28, 2005)

I seldom get the oppertunity to play on the Net at work anyway, so I aint cutting back **** Edited to conform to MT's Profanity Rules  
Some of my co-workers, dohno about them, I think they spend WAY too much time on the puter playing, but I do what I feel to be the right thing, and theres an evaluation every year to answer to too! Doah! So, as long as my fat **** aint in the lime light of trouble, Im very happy! 

Andrew


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2005)

I've occasionally made a post from work...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2005)

I do it all the time.  My boss was quite angry with me about it..threatened to fire me, throw me out on the streets, and worse.

But I calmed down, forgave myself and went back to posting. 

Working for yourself is great...except when you realize you're always at work, and clients call you from 7am-3am  >_<;;;


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2005)

You're paid to post!


----------

